# what do u guys pay ur subs?



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what do u guys pay ur subs? i got 2 guys that sub for me 1 has a f350 with 9 foot blade $60 hr and the other is f350 with 8 foot blade for $50 hr! dont no what other people are paying thanks for the input!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

granted it is NJ and we are known to be higher but myself and most of my buddies are paying 75-100/hr.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

$55 hr for V-plow (9'2")
$45 hr for 7'6" with wings
$40 hr for 7'2" 
$35 hr for 6'6"

$15 per each residential


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Plowtoy;1109753 said:


> $55 hr for V-plow (9'2")
> $45 hr for 7'6" with wings
> $40 hr for 7'2"
> $35 hr for 6'6"
> ...


$1500 a year commercial auto insurance
$500 a year general liability 
$1200 on gas for the year ( $80 to fill up X 15 storms)

Working for free for the first 
56 hours @ $55 an hour 
71 hours @ $45 an hour
80 hours @ $40 an hour
91 hours @ $35 an hour

Priceless !

Good thing trucks never need maintenance or repairs ! You could work the entire season and not make a dime at those prices if they did !


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

DirtyJerzey;1109682 said:


> granted it is NJ and we are known to be higher but myself and most of my buddies are paying 75-100/hr.


Right on


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Plowtoy;1109753 said:


> $55 hr for V-plow (9'2")
> $45 hr for 7'6" with wings
> $40 hr for 7'2"
> $35 hr for 6'6"
> ...


Holy crap!!!!!

We give $50 an hour for an atv with a plow. $75 and up for trucks. I can only guess you are plowing for half what we get here and I thought our prices were in the toilet...


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

I have 4 trucks on the road and i sub 3 of them to a large company here @ $50 per hour. MY guys do the work for $20 an hour and i take the rest of it for my expenses etc!

I would love to see a lil more $ per truck, but we do well. I plow on my own route and its all good


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

I get $50 for each ATV, $20 for a shoveler, and $85 or a truck., I wouldn't start them for any less!


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Geezzz you guys are paying subs higher then what I bid my jobs at!!!!


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

A truck with a plow on a parking lot here in md , subs I pay 85.00 , I dont care if you have a 6ft blade or a 10 foot blade , you get paid the same . I dont care if you are in a 2011 f350 diesel king ranch or a 1969 3/4 ton chevy thats 5 different colors , its a truck and plow . A 4 door dually with a 8 foot blade can move some snow , but a jeep with a 6ft blade can get in parking spaces and up on sidewalks . The guys with the blazers and jeeps are pretty quick. At the end of the storm everybody has earned their pay. The guys that run for me do a great job , they also get paid within a week of each event , I dont play that you get paid when I get paid crap .


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

What are you guys bidding if your paying your subs $85 per hour?!? Around here if you bid more then $75 per hour with a truck your not going to get any jobs.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

i bid by the push and pay by the hour , a '" push " is 2 inches of snow accumulation . Salt is extra ,


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Plowtoy;1109753 said:


> $55 hr for V-plow (9'2")
> $45 hr for 7'6" with wings
> $40 hr for 7'2"
> $35 hr for 6'6"
> ...





nekos;1109857 said:


> $1500 a year commercial auto insurance
> $500 a year general liability
> $1200 on gas for the year ( $80 to fill up X 15 storms)
> 
> ...


Thats the beauty of the sub thing. 75% of the guys with plow trucks are stupid, so you can pay them a pittance and laugh to the bank.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

i pay up to 95 per hr for a truck for a man with workmans comp and a good gl
35 dollars an hr for his labor


i pay 65=70 an hr for someone without workmans comp 

sucks because at the end of the year im stuck paying on everyone who hasnt given me a certificate, snow workmans comp is almost 20 bucks for every 100 paid

quite a lot of money


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

nekos;1109857 said:


> $1500 a year commercial auto insurance
> $500 a year general liability
> $1200 on gas for the year ( $80 to fill up X 15 storms)
> 
> ...


These prices are in line for the area. Also insurance is monthly overhead for business. $166 per month for a 4-5 month plowing season. Unless he is hiring people who work day jobs and don't have there own business for the rest of the year. A better question might be what are you paying your subs and how many inches a year or haw many hours a year do you average. You might get $150 an hour, but only get 20 inches a year and plow 50 hours a season. Or like in a snow belt get $45 with 200 inches of snow and plow 500 hours a season. West Michigan gets 60-80 inches depending on where you live.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal service;1109662 said:


> what do u guys pay ur subs? i got 2 guys that sub for me 1 has a f350 with 9 foot blade $60 hr and the other is f350 with 8 foot blade for $50 hr! dont no what other people are paying thanks for the input!


About $15 less per hour than you are paying up here. You can find plenty that will work for $30 an hour, quality guys for $40-$50. Sad.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

slongfellowii;1113313 said:


> These prices are in line for the area. Also insurance is monthly overhead for business. $166 per month for a 4-5 month plowing season. Unless he is hiring people who work day jobs and don't have there own business for the rest of the year. A better question might be what are you paying your subs and how many inches a year or haw many hours a year do you average. You might get $150 an hour, but only get 20 inches a year and plow 50 hours a season. Or like in a snow belt get $45 with 200 inches of snow and plow 500 hours a season. West Michigan gets 60-80 inches depending on where you live.


The prices may be in line for his area. I'm not debating that. I'm just saying that it costs a lot of damn money to run a plow truck and that's the main reason why companies hire subcontractors. They pass off the expenses of owning and maintaining the truck and plow. They pass off the taxes they would have to pay for employees. In the long run it's cheaper to hire subs then buy new trucks every time you add a few accounts.

As for a sub contractor, what i am. I have to pay for my insurance, gas, taxes, repairs, deprecation on my truck and plow. It doesn't matter if i have a day job or anything else you want to use to justify cheap labor. It doesn't matter if i use my truck for anything else. You are using my truck, time, gas and insurance to make a buck. I expect to be paid for it. If not, go buy a new $40k truck every time you pick up 4 or 5 accounts. see how long you last in this business.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Silverstreak;1113303 said:


> i pay up to 95 per hr for a truck for a man with workmans comp and a good gl
> 35 dollars an hr for his labor
> 
> i pay 65=70 an hr for someone without workmans comp
> ...


That is a really good rate for a sub. Do you make much off of them ?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

its hard to pay alot when u have to bid stuff so cheep around here because every tom dick and harry has a plow and wants to work so cheep sometimes its not even worth going out!


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

nekos;1113569 said:


> The prices may be in line for his area. I'm not debating that. I'm just saying that it costs a lot of damn money to run a plow truck and that's the main reason why companies hire subcontractors. They pass off the expenses of owning and maintaining the truck and plow. They pass off the taxes they would have to pay for employees. In the long run it's cheaper to hire subs then buy new trucks every time you add a few accounts.
> 
> As for a sub contractor, what i am. I have to pay for my insurance, gas, taxes, repairs, deprecation on my truck and plow. It doesn't matter if i have a day job or anything else you want to use to justify cheap labor. It doesn't matter if i use my truck for anything else. You are using my truck, time, gas and insurance to make a buck. I expect to be paid for it. If not, go buy a new $40k truck every time you pick up 4 or 5 accounts. see how long you last in this business.


 I agree with the first paragraph. It is why every business would rather sub something out instead of pay all the extras, WC, SS, etc. I was just trying to point out that the insurance is not only a plowing overhead unless that is all you do year round. My insurance also covers my summer business, building contractor, so the full cost of it is not paid for by plowing.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

We pay our subs 60hr. for plowing, they don't even have to shovel. When plowing gets to heavy to push we'll send a loader over to push it back.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

fci, sometimes i dont make much, everything i have im getting 95 an hour, but yeah, once you factor in the 80k insurance policy (they go off of sales) there isnt much room for profit

every tom dick and harry has a plow like was said, so lucky enough i have big sites that the little peon cannot handle or dream of handling, and most of these are per push or seasonal, then we pay hourly and if you arent on the ball then its the last time i will use you, i want to get my moneys worth out of someone

sometime ill have a guy work for 40 or 50 an hour if its their first year learning, sometimes they work backwards (e.g. put the snow against a building or into the islands at the beginning of a parking lot) 

but just like everything...money is tight when youre a legitimate company trying to make a profit once you figure in all aspects of the business. ive bid on doctors offices, 30 parking spots, for $250 and the people have laughed at me saying "youre crazy, my guy does it now for 45 dollars" i cant compete and therefore dont wast my time bidding on small stuff any,ore


i personally run kind of prussia mall myself and i remember last winter after we had 27 inches of snow here i heard on local philly radio a radio personality say "man i bet the company that has king of prussia mall must have made at least 5 million dollars last night!!" i thought to myself...man...if everyone only knew....


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I hear you Silverstreak its hard using subs that milk the clock. I had one last year that took 2 hours plowing a small bank on a 6 inch storm. that was a per push account and he was hourly. I have to stay on top of them. Not saying all are like that. I am going to pay my subs how I get paid on these smaller accounts and see how that works. I will still pay hourly on the large accounts and see how that goes.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

slongfellowii;1113767 said:


> I agree with the first paragraph. It is why every business would rather sub something out instead of pay all the extras, WC, SS, etc. I was just trying to point out that the insurance is not only a plowing overhead unless that is all you do year round. My insurance also covers my summer business, building contractor, so the full cost of it is not paid for by plowing.


I know...

My post was more to sub contractors then owners. Most subs really don't understand how much money they have to put out before they start making a profit. They just see $40, $50 $60 an hour and get $$$ signs in their eyes. The reality is that we as sub contractors don't make a ton of money after every thing is all said and done.

I might be different then a lot of subs. I get paid very well for what i do. I run basically new equipment. I trade my truck in every 3 years for a new one. My truck also sits all summer and has no other use then to plow snow. My operating costs are obviously much higher then the average sub. That being said, the prices for subs that have been thrown around on this site are ridiculous. $30 - $40 an hour, that hardly covers insurance and gas. If the new guys just breaking into this business figure this out and refuse to work for penny's, it will force Owners to bid accordingly and stop lowballing the hell out of each other and raise prices. This is honestly one of the only industries that keeps lowering prices while the costs of equipment sky rockets up. Sadly it's people like me, sub contractors, that are getting screwed the hardest by this since it's our pay that get's cut first.



fci;1113813 said:


> I hear you Silverstreak its hard using subs that milk the clock. I had one last year that took 2 hours plowing a small bank on a 6 inch storm. that was a per push account and he was hourly. I have to stay on top of them. Not saying all are like that. I am going to pay my subs how I get paid on these smaller accounts and see how that works. I will still pay hourly on the large accounts and see how that goes.


Maybe if Subs were paid a fair wage they wouldn't have to milk the clock. I see it all the time and since I'm not ((The Boss)) i get the real reason why people do it... They don't feel like staying up all night for $100 and busting their ass. They justify taking 2 hours to do a lot that should take 45 minutes because it's not worth it to go fast and beat the hell out of their equipment.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

lawnlandscape;1112852 said:


> What are you guys bidding if your paying your subs $85 per hour?!? Around here if you bid more then $75 per hour with a truck your not going to get any jobs.


I think you may be chasing the wrong jobs. Most of our jobs average $150 an hour or more. We are a "service" based company. We cater to properties that are willing to pay more to get priority service. We can generally do our entire route in 6 hours. If we were out any longer than that, I would feel we were not giving good customer service. I can always buy more trucks, or hire more subs. I want all customers to feel that they are the most important client I have. Besides the fact that I don't have to try to explain to a customer where his truck is 8 hours after the snow stops falling. I see so many guys that work for so cheap that they have to work 30 hours to make what I do in 6 hours. All I can say is: "Keep it up" I have room for your customers on my routes. rofl


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Metro Lawn;1113976 said:


> I think you may be chasing the wrong jobs. Most of our jobs average $150 an hour or more. We are a "service" based company. We cater to properties that are willing to pay more to get priority service. We can generally do our entire route in 6 hours. If we were out any longer than that, I would feel we were not giving good customer service. I can always buy more trucks, or hire more subs. I want all customers to feel that they are the most important client I have. Besides the fact that I don't have to try to explain to a customer where his truck is 8 hours after the snow stops falling. I see so many guys that work for so cheap that they have to work 30 hours to make what I do in 6 hours. All I can say is: "Keep it up" I have room for your customers on my routes. rofl


It's gotta looks like a "white house job"


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Metro Lawn;1113976 said:


> I think you may be chasing the wrong jobs. Most of our jobs average $150 an hour or more. We are a "service" based company. We cater to properties that are willing to pay more to get priority service. We can generally do our entire route in 6 hours. If we were out any longer than that, I would feel we were not giving good customer service. I can always buy more trucks, or hire more subs. I want all customers to feel that they are the most important client I have. Besides the fact that I don't have to try to explain to a customer where his truck is 8 hours after the snow stops falling. I see so many guys that work for so cheap that they have to work 30 hours to make what I do in 6 hours. All I can say is: "Keep it up" I have room for your customers on my routes. rofl


If you are Plowing or thinking of Plowing for SMS assist...You are Not getting anywhere near a $150 an hour....I saw the Prices.....


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Matson Snow;1114076 said:


> If you are Plowing or thinking of Plowing for SMS assist...You are Not getting anywhere near a $150 an hour....I saw the Prices.....


I never said i was, only that they contacted me. From what I saw of the lots they had: most were a 1/4 acre or so and they were averaging $144 per service. None of them jobs should take more than 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Metro Lawn;1114130 said:


> I never said i was, only that they contacted me. From what I saw of the lots they had: most were a 1/4 acre or so and they were averaging $144 per service. None of them jobs should take more than 30 minutes to complete.


$144 with Salt and also shovel the walks and treat the walks....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Plowtoy;1109753 said:


> $55 hr for V-plow (9'2")
> $45 hr for 7'6" with wings
> $40 hr for 7'2"
> $35 hr for 6'6"
> ...


you wont get quality guy's for those numbers


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Our subs are all paid by the job. We will send them around like any other employee and keep track the same. Our trucks and equipment that sub to other companies are paid the same way. The idea of paying one hourly rate for a 9'2" v blade and less for a winged blade is laughable. I can out perform any v blade with my 8"6" with wings. I have been doing this for a lot of years and have learned that v blades are no better than straights with wings. We have actually found them slower. We had a sub drive our trucks for years as an employee. Later, he bought a 9'2" v blade and his own truck. He ran it for one year and unloaded it for a straight with wings. Way too slow.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1114300 said:


> you wont get quality guy's for those numbers


It sounds like he is subbing for those rates. Every market is different and quality isn't based on a standard hourly rate. It's not fair to say that everyone hired for those rates are bad workers.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I pay my subs by the equipment and knowledge


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe if Subs were paid a fair wage they wouldn't have to milk the clock. I see it all the time and since I'm not ((The Boss)) i get the real reason why people do it... They don't feel like staying up all night for $100 and busting their ass. They justify taking 2 hours to do a lot that should take 45 minutes because it's not worth it to go fast and beat the hell out of their equipment.[/QUOTE] 
Nekos this guy has plenty of work from me. he does 6 sites, I was responding to silverstreak ABOUT SUBS... NOT ALL SUBS. This was an example and you do not know he is not out all night for $100 . he is paid very well and normally does not do that. And if you buy a new truck every 3 years for plowing only, you must make more money than me during the winter.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

fci;1114602 said:


> Maybe if Subs were paid a fair wage they wouldn't have to milk the clock. I see it all the time and since I'm not ((The Boss)) i get the real reason why people do it... They don't feel like staying up all night for $100 and busting their ass. They justify taking 2 hours to do a lot that should take 45 minutes because it's not worth it to go fast and beat the hell out of their equipment.


 Nekos this guy has plenty of work from me. he does 6 sites, I was responding to silverstreak ABOUT SUBS... NOT ALL SUBS. This was an example and you do not know he is not out all night for $100 . he is paid very well and normally does not do that. And if you buy a new truck every 3 years for plowing only, you must make more money than me during the winter.[/QUOTE]
========================================================================

i was just speaking in general not to any one specific.That's why i never said if YOU paid a fair wage. I was just using what you said about sub's milking the clock and responding to why most i have come across do it. It's not worth it go fast. The faster you go the less money you make. This is of course unless you are getting paid by the lot.

As for buying a new truck every 3 years, It has more to do with maintenance costs to keep an older truck up and running. I pay a mechanic to fix my truck and when i had a used truck, $1000 - $3000 just to get the truck ready to plow each year. Some little thing was always breaking. Buying new and having the warranty cover every thing ended up being cheaper in the long run for me.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

If you can't figure out how to make money on your subs, you are going to die slow. I agree, most subs suck. And you really think they are going to go all out on their equipment to make you a dime? LOL

I love being a sub, pays less, but less hastle. I will not cover my WC Ins, I carry plow insurance, vehicle insurance and that is good enough for me. I also expect to be under the companies insurance I am subbing for. If I wanted to pay all that....why would I be a sub?

Its all give and take, and when you find a good boss, and the boss finds a good sub, its a great match up.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

nekos I am saying that the company paying the sub is not making that much money, to cover someone to take advantage of the situation. If I pay someone to do a job I expect them to do the job in a reasonable amount of time. I pay my subs extra money if they are only out for a few hours. I do care about the people that work for me


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

fci;1114740 said:


> nekos I am saying that the company paying the sub is not making that much money, to cover someone to take advantage of the situation. If I pay someone to do a job I expect them to do the job in a reasonable amount of time. I pay my subs extra money if they are only out for a few hours. I do care about the people that work for me


Nothing i have said was taking a shot at you. If i came across that way I'm sorry, i didn't mean it that way.

There are good bosses / owners and there are bad ones. There owners that want to take advantage of naive subs and there are ones that want to take care of their good subs. I have seen a lot of people asking about how much a sub should make, I have seen a lot of people answer with ridiculous reply's / wages. I'm just trying to inform the new guy that it costs some serious money to be a subcontractor and they need to make sure they get paid very well for their time and equipment.

Again, I'm sorry if you thought my posts were directed at you or if i offended you.


----------



## bigw (Nov 8, 2008)

Silverstreak;1113303 said:


> i pay up to 95 per hr for a truck for a man with workmans comp and a good gl
> 35 dollars an hr for his labor
> 
> i pay 65=70 an hr for someone without workmans comp
> ...


Then why didn't you like my prices ??? those were my exact numbers!!


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Driving your truck slow and taking your time isnt " milking it " it is preserving your equipment , in the beginning I was a cowboy and I was tearing stuff up. plow that night , weld the next day.I tell my drivers very simply , slow down , you will make more if the truck doesnt break , if it does break , you are done for the storm and the other guys will get your hours . I am losing money when I am in the shop working on trucks, take your time and do it right the first time.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

nekos;1114750 said:


> Nothing i have said was taking a shot at you. If i came across that way I'm sorry, i didn't mean it that way.
> 
> There are good bosses / owners and there are bad ones. There owners that want to take advantage of naive subs and there are ones that want to take care of their good subs. I have seen a lot of people asking about how much a sub should make, I have seen a lot of people answer with ridiculous reply's / wages. I'm just trying to inform the new guy that it costs some serious money to be a subcontractor and they need to make sure they get paid very well for their time and equipment.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry if you thought my posts were directed at you or if i offended you.


No offence taken, I think there is a very big range in pricing from state to state. And also the people you work for and the people who work for you are all different some good and some bad. Also the sub I used as an example is a good friend of mine. I talk to him when he turned in the paper work and we worked it out. He knew it should not have taken that long It seemed that the plow had some problems and I even repaired it for him and he still works for me.


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

I get $60 an hour for 3/4 ton and 8ft blade, $70 with pro wings.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

fci;1115729 said:


> No offence taken, I think there is a very big range in pricing from state to state. And also the people you work for and the people who work for you are all different some good and some bad. Also the sub I used as an example is a good friend of mine. I talk to him when he turned in the paper work and we worked it out. He knew it should not have taken that long It seemed that the plow had some problems and I even repaired it for him and he still works for me.


I know about the pricing and wages from state to state. That's actually something i have mentioned in other threads on this topic. where $35 in your own truck is the norm... It's not even worth it. you wont make anything unless you are out there for 500 hours a year. Even then your better off doing a couple driveways at $20 a pop. you will make more.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry bigw i did get back to you, we had the walmart in quakertown and the numbers werent 95 an hour, so as i said, i pay UP TO, which would be on a job where i get paid by the push and have guys that work their stuff

and it IS called milking the clock, jerkoffs drive around with their plows in the air, doing 2.5mph when the site needs to be open in 2 hours and theres 20 acres of lot left to go


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I get paid by the lot and he figures it to 60 hr but I can easily make 100 or so I also get more for over 4. If we only get an inch I do my few accts from him and he will give me another route if I want I get payed ever two weeks.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

qualitycut;1211301 said:


> I get paid by the lot and he figures it to 60 hr but I can easily make 100 or so I also get more for over 4. If we only get an inch I do my few accts from him and he will give me another route if I want I get payed ever two weeks.


pretty much how we handle our guys


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I was a sub last year, was my second year plowing and I got 65 hr, they jumped on it. 
This year, I sub for a different company (never heard back from the other people, were talking about buying a plow) I get paid per lot, not per hour, I charge them less then what I would had bided the lot out for, they ask we what I would had charged, they tell me what they are getting. Then we work out a price, and so far its worked out good as I have one that takes about 1-1.5 hrs to do, the rest are 30-45 minuets.
I had 2 that took 1-1.5hrs each but I got 190 each, that was a nice chunk of change, but I dropped them as they were 30 miles away and I started getting a few more of my own, but mainly cause they were so far away....

I was offered 50 hr a few weeks ago, but I told them 75.00 is the min to get me. I do not work cheap as I do good work, have insurance etc.. I may or may not have mad money at 50hr, but if I am going to work, I am going to make good money, or I am going to sit at home. 
I plow to make extra money in the winter and give me something to do, if I did not plow, I would sit at home all winter and play video games or some other mind numbing activity.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Silverstreak;1210420 said:


> and it IS called milking the clock, jerkoffs drive around with their plows in the air, doing 2.5mph when the site needs to be open in 2 hours and theres 20 acres of lot left to go


If I was working my the hour, I would not want to milk the clock, I want to get my work done and move on. Get the route done so I can go back home and go back to bed!.

Now I may drive 2.5mph as I do not want to hit something and f it up or f up my truck,because if I smash something the lot wont get done, at least by me and I am out a ton of money....

if you are working by the hour or by the job, the lot still takes the same amount of time to do, so why milk it as you are easy to replace....


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

Im in WI getting a $100 an hour plowing+salt


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bird will do it for 12.50 an hr.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

x an hour plus salt is fing ******** BTW.... Anyway. In the BEAN guys are getting between 65 and 75 an hour as a sub in a 3/4 with an eight or a 1 ton with a nine, 1099 with liability all expenses included. If you want then to throw salt, or any other type od media, that is on you to meet those particulars... Those claiming $100 an hour on an eight foot blade in bean town? I'll pay you double your seasonal rate in cash if you can show me that on paper LO****INGL......


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr Who;1211337 said:


> If I was working my the hour, I would not want to milk the clock, I want to get my work done and move on. Get the route done so I can go back home and go back to bed!.
> 
> Now I may drive 2.5mph as I do not want to hit something and f it up or f up my truck,because if I smash something the lot wont get done, at least by me and I am out a ton of money....
> 
> if you are working by the hour or by the job, the lot still takes the same amount of time to do, so why milk it as you are easy to replace....


My single speed bobcat runs at 5mph and I can see time going in reverse plowing at that rate. If you worked for me and pushed in a truck going 2.5, I would light you on fire.


----------

